# Cold Steel Bowie Machete's Rework !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Blued all the edges after sharpening, they are already very sharp including the point, mostly retouching. Handles have been wrapped with hockey tape for a better grip and the blades very lightly greased and then wiped.

Lanyards will be put on in a bit and then they go back in their cases and sealed in the thick plastic packaging they came in.

For the money spent (somewhere between $15-$17 when on sale) these are very good knives for a SHTF scenario. They are very light and move quickly, they are sharp as heck and can be sharpened even better ....... they are thin, so their is not much surface area so they can penetrate deep if need be. They have a very nice sharpened clip point ... if you know anything about Bowie knives you know this is very important. also they are made of 1050 steel (a good carbon steel, not the best, but definitely not the worst and it is full tang ...all the way down the handle too and including the butt. (I checked it with a magnet)

Here is a pic of them drying and getting ready for the lanyard attachment ! All are the same size, the camera angle makes the forward units look bigger. All have 12" blades btw !









wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice blades and tomahawks man!

This is my shtf blade, on a DVD box for size reference. 
It's a field and combat knife designed and built by Hill Knives Holland, of Rotterdam, for the Dutch special forces Korps Commando Troepen. ATS34 steel titanium coated for a matte grey finish. Can cut through a 1/4" thick mild steel nail without nicking denting or chipping the edge. 
I just have the one though, and it's smaller folding brother. It's between that one and my Buck for edc.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The folder


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Nice blades and tomahawks man!
> 
> This is my shtf blade, on a DVD box for size reference.
> It's a field and combat knife designed and built by Hill Knives Holland, of Rotterdam, for the Dutch special forces Korps Commando Troepen. ATS34 steel titanium coated for a matte grey finish. Can cut through a 1/4" thick mild steel nail without nicking denting or chipping the edge.
> I just have the one though, and it's smaller folding brother. It's between that one and my Buck for edc.


Now that is sweet ;- )

Mine are inexpensive units that will be OK, nothing like what you have ... that's awesome ;- )

wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks man! ????
I'll be following your example as soon as budget permits though... There's something to be said for a stash of low cost units that are reliable but also expendable.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Thanks man!
> I'll be following your example as soon as budget permits though... There's something to be said for a stash of low cost units that are reliable but also expendable.


These right here are words to live by. We all like the elite, pricey stuff, but it's smarter to be well-stocked for a range of scenarios; gallons of water, lighters, axes & knives, shotguns, radios, etc...one of each in cars, offices, properties, as you never know when they'll be needed..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys that was my thinking exactly..... for me the name of the game is good quality items that function well and will last ... nothing fancy. Don't need the best of the best, but items that work. Like I mentioned in another post somewhere I bought lots of batteries yesterday to replenish my older lights, bought a few newer lights that have much better run times also. Also have chargers and solar power.

All in all I'm getting my emergency gear updated and refreshed. Just bought a few 2 gal pails with twist off airtight lids for the grains, beans I just bought.

wll


----------

